# Word for the day  anomalous



## Josiah (Feb 26, 2015)

anomalous
[uh-nom-uh-luh s] 


adjective


1. deviating from or inconsistent with the common order, form, or rule; irregular; abnormal:
Advanced forms of life may be anomalous in the universe.

2. not fitting into a common or familiar type, classification, or pattern; unusual:
He held an anomalous position in the art world.

3. incongruous or inconsistent.

Example: Bloggers are faster than the print media at identifying anomalous financial events, and often they're better at analyzing them.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 26, 2015)

Describes me to a T!
a word I use sometimes too..


----------

